# Suites at Hershey - Area Attractions



## Suzy (Mar 2, 2006)

I received an exchange into the Suites at Hershey, and would like to know some of the area attractions and restaurants.  I've googled a bit and also noticed there are some theatres in the area.  

What shows have you attended and would recommend?  

Restaurant recommendations?  I'm considering Bird in Hand, Good and Plenty and another buffet that is AAA recommended, but can't remember the name.  

How far is Washington, DC?

TIA,
Suzy


----------



## Big Matt (Mar 2, 2006)

Hershey Park
Getteysburg Battlefield
Lancaster (Pennsylvania Dutch)
William Penn Museum in Harrisburg
City Island in Harrisburg (AA baseball team plays there).

Washington DC is about 2.5 hours away, Philadelphia is less than two hours


----------



## KHolleger (Mar 2, 2006)

Shows = Sight and Sound Theater 

Restaurant = Shady Maple 

Web Site for attractions = PA Dutch Country Welcome Center


----------



## Carolinian (Mar 2, 2006)

If you get one of the right weeks, they have some of the biggest classic car shows in the country at Hershey and Carlyle.


----------



## Zac495 (Mar 3, 2006)

Don't miss the Chocolate Factory and the 3D show there - especially if you have kids!


----------



## TerriJ (Mar 3, 2006)

I would also recommend Gettysburg.  Six years ago we did a guided tour where you paid to have someone drive your car around and explain the battlefields and the history of the area.  It was very informative and I really enjoyed it.  If they still do this, I would recommend the guided tour.

Terri J.


----------



## Miss Marty (Mar 3, 2006)

*Suites at Hershey*

*
Q: How far is Washington, DC?*

Hershey PA to Washington DC
Its approx. 135 miles - Travel Time: 2 hours 45 mins 
Traffic in the DC area may add additional travel time

Read my review - Including Photo Link at the bottom of the page

http://www.thetimesharebeat.com/yourworld/suites-at-hershey.htm


----------



## Suzy (Mar 4, 2006)

Thanks for the information.  I called and bought tickets to the Sight and Sounds Theater, and I originally had not planned to see Gettysburg, but now I am.  Lancaster is on my list and of course Chocolate World.  I just hope they have dark chocolate there.  You know, it is considered heart-healthy.


----------



## iluvwdw (Mar 5, 2006)

There are THREE family style places that I have tried and loved.  BIRD IN HAND, GOOD AND PLENTY and PLAIN AND FANCY.  Everything was delicious!!!!!  

DON'T miss Hershey Park and of course, Chocolate World.  A MUST DO for Chocoholics!!!!!!


----------



## TerriJ (Mar 5, 2006)

Suzy, what month will you be there?  It was very pretty in April when I was in that area.  There were lots of pretty trees blooming.  

Terri


----------



## Suzy (Mar 6, 2006)

Terri,
I'm going in April.  I hope it will be a pretty time to visit.  I hope to see the cherry blossoms in Washington, DC also.  

I'm also considering a trip to Longwood Gardens.  Does anyone know how far that would be driving-time from Hershey?

Thanks,
Suzy


----------



## nerodog (Mar 7, 2006)

*longwood gardens*

Thats a great place to go to... love it and its decorated for every season,grounds are lovely to walk around any time of year. In terms of distance, I am not sure.. .I used to go from Phila and it was about 45min to an hour from there. There is also the museums for Wyeth in Chadds Ford area... nice area to visit.


----------



## davesdog (Mar 7, 2006)

Suzy said:
			
		

> Lancaster is on my list and of course Chocolate World.QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Chocolate World is in the middle of a remodel job.  It will be reopening sometime in April though.


----------



## sue0067 (Mar 10, 2006)

*Milton Hershey*

There are many things to do in Hershey..but don't think you have to go too far.  Really explore what Milton Hershey did for this community.  The amusment park will seem nothing compared to it's story.  DO take the trolley ride for a hour or so tour of the area.  The kids will love it and you really get a grip on the story.  You ride through the school and up to the hotel.  You see where he grew up and learn about this amazing man.  The trolley ride is more a show, where the speaker transforms into all of the characters.  You will enjoy it.


----------



## arubacabo (Mar 10, 2006)

*Hershey, PA*

I totally agree with sue0067. Hershey is a fantastic town. I live approximately 25-30minutes S.E of Hershey. My DW and I love the town. I agree, take the trolley ride, it is great. As a matter of fact, we spent last Labor Day weekend at the Suites of Hershey. They are very nice units. They are approximately 1/2 mile from Hershey Park and conveniently located to all the tourist attractions in Hershey. Another restaurant we enjoy is Shady Maple Family Restaurant (smorgasboard style) on PA route 23 just east of New Holland (which is east of Lancaster) in the middle of the PA Amish country, beautiful country and scenery. I hope you enjoy your vacation to southcentral PA.


----------



## Miss Marty (Oct 3, 2007)

*The Suites at Hershey*

Has anyone stayed at The Suites at Hershey recently 
How was the overall condition of the timeshare units


----------



## pjrose (Oct 3, 2007)

I live in the area, email me with questions.



Carolinian said:


> If you get one of the right weeks, they have some of the biggest classic car shows in the country at Hershey and Carlyle.



Both are HUGE, though only Hershey features antique show cars in incredible condition displayed for judging.  The Carlisle event, Oct 3-6,  is a flea market and cars for sale - all ages and conditions.  Hershey hosts the Antique Automobile Club of America's (AACA) Fall Meet, October 10-13, with flea market and cars for sale (15 years old or older) Wednesday through Saturday, and a show, Saturday, with judging of about 1,500 antique show cars (25 years old or older - goes back to early 1900's).  Free (except for parking).  Walkable from the TS if you can't find a closer parking spot. 

There's also the AACA museum just a few miles from the TS - inexpensive and interesting.



Suzy said:


> Chocolate World.  I just hope they have dark chocolate there.  You know, it is considered heart-healthy.


  Definitely dark chocolate and lots of it  

I think a lot of the buffets are more quantity than quality.....There are many, many excellent restaurants, just a few of which are:
Passage to India restaurant in Harrisburg.  
Lots of restaurants in Carlisle PA, especially California Care and Empire Global Cuisine.  
Boiling Springs Inn - superb restaurant.  

Allenberry Resort and Playhouse in Boiling Springs, and Dutch Apple Dinner Theatre in Lancaster, both excellent choices for dinner and a show - generally a Broadway Musical; google their websites and see what's playing.  Whitaker Center in Harrisburg - science center/museum and theater.   Dickinson College, Gettysburg College, Shippensburg University, Millersville University. Very nice Historial Society museum in Carlisle, also old courthouse.  US Army Heritage Center in Carlisle, also the Carlisle Indian School's cemetery and other info.  Nice lake with ducks, geese, swans in Boiling Springs, pleasant to walk around, sit on benches and feed the ducks before/after eating at the Inn.  A section of the Appalachian Trail, with info, maps at the north end of the lake in Boiling Springs. Tours of pretzel/chip factories.  Lots of outlet shopping.  Star Barn off Rt 283 just south of the Harrisburg airport (nothing to do, but wonderful old barn and outbuildings to take a look at if you drive by).  Old train rides in Gettysburg and Strasburg.

Consider a day for Hershey, a day or two for Lancaster, a day for Carlisle/Boiling Springs, a day for Gettysburg.


----------



## Zac495 (Oct 3, 2007)

Marty Giggard said:


> *
> Q: How far is Washington, DC?*
> 
> Hershey PA to Washington DC
> ...



Your pictures are gone!


----------



## PeterS (Oct 3, 2007)

There is also a very nice auto museum right by the Springhill Suites in Hershey.

Great place. 

http://www.aaca.org/

We have made the trip out to Hershey just to go there.

Pete


----------

